# what do you use as an rta setup?



## perfecxionx (Mar 1, 2009)

those of you that do tune with an rta, what type of hardware and software do you use?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I have let the JBL MS-8 do my last couple of vehicles, but I have used REW's RTA with a computer and mic in times past. Works perfectly and is very inexpensive. You can get a miniDSP UMIK-1 USB mic for $70-80. REW is of course free. All you need is a laptop.


----------



## perfecxionx (Mar 1, 2009)

do you use the ms8 with the stock headunit in your car? I think my eclipse cd7000 is towards the end of its life, but im skeptical about the quality of the sound i can get from a stock headunit to the ms8


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yep... in 2 different vehicles... sounds very good. I will be using one in another truck just purchased with possibly an Alpine 940 DVD/GPS headunit.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

I can attest to the effectiveness of the approach in Sonnie's truck. It sounds absolutely first-rate.


----------



## Misfit (Dec 27, 2013)

perfecxionx said:


> those of you that do tune with an rta, what type of hardware and software do you use?


How do you guys do this? Do you pump pink noise through the system, then monitor the frequency curves visually, and boost / cut different frequencies to even things out, or look like a Fletcher-Munson curve, or something? Do you use some sort of equalizer? Is the equalizer a separate unit? 

I've just never done this in a car. I've done it in rooms, and we used 31 band E.Q.'s and parametrics, with SmaartLive or a hardware like Rane RA-30.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Sonnie uses a headworn mic pair/auto EQ setup, I think by JBL.


----------



## PureSQNut (Aug 31, 2014)

I've used RTA's for years in all of my cars as they are necessary too. I've used an MS8 before and great if you don't have a lot of experience with full manual DSP's but I typically avoid it as it's still an engineers defination of what they think things should sound like. I use a PS8 for my DSP.

For my RTA I have an audiocontrol 3056SE however I'm growing more fond of using my laptop with the True RTA 1/24th octave package, icesicle USB to XLR converter and Beherringer EMC-6000 mic. It has been an awesome tool and only a portion of the cost of several out there.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

I have TrueRTA, it is a good tool, has lots of memory storage shortcuts for easy comparison, which is nice.

For straight RTA, Room EQ Wizard is as capable, and is free.


----------



## r.kuenen (Apr 13, 2014)

Misfit said:


> How do you guys do this? Do you pump pink noise through the system, then monitor the frequency curves visually, and boost / cut different frequencies to even things out, or look like a Fletcher-Munson curve, or something? Do you use some sort of equalizer? Is the equalizer a separate unit?
> 
> I've just never done this in a car. I've done it in rooms, and we used 31 band E.Q.'s and parametrics, with SmaartLive or a hardware like Rane RA-30.


I do mesurements with REW, Behringer UMC202 usb soundcard and Behringer ECM8000 mic. I start with sine sweeps and pink noise. Then narrow down to the 'problem' points. If you want state of the art car DSP use Allpine PXA-H800 DSP with Alpine RUX-C800 controller.


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

REW and a UMM-6


----------

